# MTA Metro North Railroad Danbury line.



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 1, 2003)

On Weekday Morning and Afternoon rush hours what kind of Diesels does the Danbury line have between Danbury CT and GCT?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 1, 2003)

Ocassionally you might find one of the few active FL-9's, but normally they use one of the P32-ACDC's to pull the train.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 21, 2003)

How many cars does the Danbury line have between Danbury CT and New York NY? And from Danbury CT to South Norwalk CT?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 1, 2006)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many cars does the Danbury line have between Danbury CT and New York NY? And from Danbury CT to South Norwalk CT?


The Danbury/GCT trains are normaly 6 or 7 car with a P32acdm(genesis)

The two Danbury to Norwalk shuttles have 2 or 3 cars and are powered by FL-9 or P40(genesis) leased from Amtrak.

Metro North only has 2 Fl-9's 2008/2012 plus 4 F10's 410- 411 - 413 and ConnDot ownes the other 6 New Haven painted units (2011 - 2014 - 2016 - 2024 - 2026 - 2027)


----------

